# Longines caliber L651.3 - with Photos of L2.629.4.78.3



## BaCaitlin

Hey guys

Just got myself a Longines Master Collection chronograph L2.629.4. Is the Longines L651.3 caliber essentially a ETA 2894 movement? Is it different from the ETA in any way?

Photos will be posted when I find where I left my camera

Thanks

Here are the pics


----------



## ulackfocus

*Re: Longines caliber L651.3*



BaCaitlin said:


> Is the Longines L651.3 caliber essentially a ETA 2894 movement?


Yep, no major changes that I know of.



BaCaitlin said:


> Photos will be posted when I find where I left my camera


We'll hold you to that. ;-)


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

*Re: Longines caliber L651.3*



ulackfocus said:


> We'll hold you to that. ;-)


Yes

He will hold you to that


----------



## GOJIN

It certainly is a 2894. How long have you had the watch for? Here's a tip: look at the movement.
If you look into the movement, it is actually branded by ETA. If you hold the watch upright, that is, with the hands and 12 marker pointing to your ceiling, you can see the ETA symbol and 2894-2 branding quite easily without a loupe. It's just above the escapement.

To illustrate:


----------



## BaCaitlin

Gojin - thanks for showing.

I've only had the watch now for three days...it's going through its "testing" phase where I put it in different position to see how much time it gains/loses...yes I know..nerdy..


----------



## GOJIN

^
Nerdy = Awesome

To me at least.


----------



## GRAN

This is one of my favorite LONGINES :-! date at 6 is a winner

Happy imekeeping
Gunnar


----------



## MasterMark

GRAN said:


> This is one of my favorite LONGINES :-! date at 6 is a winner
> 
> Happy imekeeping
> Gunnar


Hey guys and girls! 
Agreed, this is a stunning watch (although the chopping of the numerals at 3, 6 and 9 (especially 6) is a little frustrating, and unnecessary in my opinion. Having said that, I'm about to buy it, but had an additional mvmt question I was hoping someone could help with!

I've picked the 2894-2 over the Val 7750 because it's thinner and I have small wrists. But I assume the 2894 does NOT use the Dubois Depraz module? I'm just wondering that if it's integrated rather than modular, it's going to be an awful lot more expensive to service when the time comes. Can anyone shed any light on this?!

Thanks!

Marco


----------



## Runitout

MasterMark said:


> Hey guys and girls!
> Agreed, this is a stunning watch (although the chopping of the numerals at 3, 6 and 9 (especially 6) is a little frustrating, and unnecessary in my opinion. Having said that, I'm about to buy it, but had an additional mvmt question I was hoping someone could help with!
> 
> I've picked the 2894-2 over the Val 7750 because it's thinner and I have small wrists. But I assume the 2894 does NOT use the Dubois Depraz module? I'm just wondering that if it's integrated rather than modular, it's going to be an awful lot more expensive to service when the time comes. Can anyone shed any light on this?!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Marco


I always thought the 2894 was a 2892-a2 with a DD module. I don't have one handy to confirm either way. Sometimes watchmakers will charge you double to service a modular movement.


----------



## MasterMark

Runitout said:


> I always thought the 2894 was a 2892-a2 with a DD module. I don't have one handy to confirm either way. Sometimes watchmakers will charge you double to service a modular movement.


Thanks Runitout. Apologies, got myself confused. Of course you're right - clearly the modular is more expensive to repair than the integrated. From what I've managed to dig up online, when you actually come to service the 2894-2, watchmakers are actually unable to do it (even if it just needs oiling) and it has to be sent to Longines/Swatch. Presumably this then becomes prohibitively expensive....


----------



## GOJIN

^^
I would certainly assume it would be more expensive... the 7750 is the undisputed workhorse movement, and arguably unspectacular at that. Most watchmakers should have absolutely no problems in finding parts and servicing the watch. However, it's commonness is a testament to it's reliability... it's pretty much THE chronograph movement without going in-house.


----------

